# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  VBA Object Browser "View Definition" icon is grayed out

## RonByrd

I've tried everything I can think of to get the "View Definition" icon/button to be active (not gray) with no luck. I looked at the install disc to see if it was an installation install, looked at all the settings and preference options, etc. 
Example: I open Object Browser, type in "Range" to search for, click on Range, then one of its "members" (e.g., "EntireColumn" property) then - one would think, I could click on the "View Definition" icon at top to get details on this item. But its always grayed out.

----------


## JosephP

"view definition" only works to show you the code behind object/methods/functions that you have created  in vba. it will not show you (because it can't) the compiled code behind excel objects

----------

